# ubuntu party pour les parisiens!



## estcethomas (1 Mai 2009)

Pour les parisiens qui hésiteraient à sauter le pas et à passer sur ubuntu (je parle bien évidement d'un dual boot pas de lâcher osX) je vous conseil de venir faire un tour à la ubuntu party 9.04
Ca se passe à Paris au Carrefour numérique de la Cité des sciences et de l'industrie, métro porte de la villette, l'entrée est bien évidement gratuite, comme toute les conférences qui y sont proposés.
Vous pouvez venir avec votre ordi pour installer ubuntu, il y aura aussi des cours d'initiation et de découverte de ce système encore trop méconnue du grand publique.
Pour plus de renseignements le groupe facebook ou le site.


----------



## Aski (2 Mai 2009)

Peut-être me relancer dans l'aventure Linux 

Merci pour l'info, je me suis inscrit sur le groupe facebook.


----------



## estcethomas (2 Mai 2009)

je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais même pas donné les dates, c'est le 16 et 17 mai prochain!


----------



## Maxime D. (3 Mai 2009)

Merci pour l'info .

Je trouve qu'ubuntu est une très bonne distribution, personnellement j'essaierai de passer le dimanche.


----------



## FUN (7 Mai 2009)

Salut

J'y serai le samedi. Et mon Mac est en dual boot avec une Debian Lenny depuis quelques jours. Ca marche très bien ! En fait Mac OS X m'a fait des blagues (c'est peut-être le disque qui est mort...) et comme j'avais un disque vide, hop, ça m'a pris.


----------

